# Element question.



## mailrewop (5/6/19)

Hi,

I primarily brew small batch (12-14L)BIAB. I mash with a sous vide stick and boil on my stove. I'd like to add an element to my kettle (big W 19L pot) to fee up stove space. Is there an element I can use where I don't need a temp control box or voltage restrictor keeping in mind I just need this to boil and not mash. I'm assuming the answer is no but may as well check. 

Thanks.


----------



## dblunn (6/6/19)

Why don't use an over-the-side element, much like what you are using for mashing but with a fixed wattage. There are some 1500W portable hot water elements on eBay (the 2.4kW ones would bee too much power).


----------



## mailrewop (6/6/19)

dblunn said:


> Why don't use an over-the-side element, much like what you are using for mashing but with a fixed wattage. There are some 1500W portable hot water elements on eBay (the 2.4kW ones would bee too much power).


Good idea. Thanks.


----------



## steponit (25/2/20)

G'day just wondering what sort of element you went with? I'm in the same boat - same pot, sizes etc. Looking to move away from using my electric stove because it just doesn't get hot enough, quickly enough. Cheers


----------

